# cannot start X with ati-drivers-8.561

## mstamat

Hi,

I upgraded to xorg-x11-7.4 and xorg-server-1.5.3 today. However, the latest ati-drivers do not work. The X windows watch cursor appears and then the Xserver aborts. I downgraded to ati-drivers-8.552-r2 and X work.

What could be the case here? Is there any specific kernel requirements for ati-drivers-8.561? I use kernel 2.6.25-gentoo-r9.

Thanks!

----------

## sian

hi what is your log in /var/log ? what is your config ? what is your xorg.conf file ?

----------

## mstamat

These are all warnings I get in /var/log/Xorg.0.log.

```

...

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.56.4

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: 8.561

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Dec  1 2008 14:55:43

(WW) This ATI Proprietary Linux Driver does not guarantee support of video driver ABI higher than 2.0

(WW) Video driver ABI version of the X server is 4.1

...

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(WW) fglrx(0): MonitorLayout is no longer supported.

               Please use DesktopSetup and ForceMonitors options

...

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 12

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x24

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x25

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x26

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x27

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x28

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x29

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x30

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x31

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x32

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x33

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x34

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x35

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x36

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x37

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x38

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x39

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x40

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x41

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x42

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x43

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x44

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x45

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x46

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x47

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x48

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x49

WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x50

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x51

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x52

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x53

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x54

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x55

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x56

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x57

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x58

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x59

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x60

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x61

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x62

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x63

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x64

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x65

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x66

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x67

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x68

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x69

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x70

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x71

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x72

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0

(II) fglrx(0): Enable the clock gating!

(II) fglrx(0): Restoring recent mode: 1600x1200@60Hz

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Dell Dell USB Keyboard

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

    compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 2.1.0

    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(**) Dell Dell USB Keyboard: always reports core events

(**) Dell Dell USB Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) Dell Dell USB Keyboard: Found keys

(II) Dell Dell USB Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Dell Dell USB Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Dell Dell USB Keyboard: xkb_rules: "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Dell Dell USB Keyboard: xkb_model: "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Dell Dell USB Keyboard: xkb_layout: "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Dell Premium USB Optical Mouse

(**) Dell Premium USB Optical Mouse: always reports core events

(**) Dell Premium USB Optical Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) Dell Premium USB Optical Mouse: Found 7 mouse buttons

(II) Dell Premium USB Optical Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Dell Premium USB Optical Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(**) Dell Premium USB Optical Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Dell Premium USB Optical Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Dell Premium USB Optical Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

Backtrace:

0: X(xorg_backtrace+0x37) [0x8124ee3]

1: /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so(XAAComposite+0x1cf) [0xb7669153]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 8.  Server aborting

(II) Dell Dell USB Keyboard: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Dell Premium USB Optical Mouse: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch

```

Ant the important parts of Xorg.conf:

```

...

Section "Module"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "GLcore"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "freetype"

        #Load  "type1"

EndSection

...

Section "Device"

    ## driver performance options

    Identifier  "Card0"

    Driver      "fglrx"

    VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

    BoardName   "Unknown Board"

    Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

    Option      "TexturedVideo" "On"

    Option      "UseFastTLS" "1"

    ## experimental

    Option      "Textured2D" "on"

    Option      "TexturedXRender" "on"

    Option      "BackingStore" "on"

    ## forced turned off so TextureVideo is used

    Option      "VideoOverlay" "Off"

    Option      "OpenGLOverlay" "Off"

    ## desktop setup

    Option      "DesktopSetup" "clone"

    Option      "MonitorLayout" "TMDS, NONE"

    #Option     "EnableMonitor" "Monitor0"

    ## device details

    Option      "Capabilities" "0x00000800"

    Option      "TexturedVideoSync" "on"

    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

...

Section "DRI"

    Group        "video"

    Mode         0660

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        ## for Textured2d and Textured XRender

    Option      "RENDER" "On"

        ## for Compiz

    Option      "Composite" "On"

        ## xvideo

    Option      "XVideo" "On"

EndSection

```

----------

## sian

IMHO, the problem is not with ATI prioritary driver but your mouse and keyboard (see the last lines of the log).

Many people have problems with the upgrade to xorg-7.4.

You can give a look at :

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=245365

----------

## mstamat

 *sian wrote:*   

> IMHO, the problem is not with ATI prioritary driver but your mouse and keyboard (see the last lines of the log).
> 
> Many people have problems with the upgrade to xorg-7.4.
> 
> You can give a look at :
> ...

 

Thanks for the reply, my problems seem to be unrelated to mouse/keyboard. My X server crashes completely (Fatal server error: Caught signal 8.  Server aborting), so I don't have issues like those mentioned in the bug report. Plus, when I revert to a previous version of ati-drivers and using xorg-7.4 with the same configuration, everything works fine.

----------

## TheZog

Join the club.

It has to do somehow with the DRI, because when I disable the DRI the driver works (although so much slower than radeonhd it's not worth it).

No driver past version 8.522 has worked for me.

I tried everything I can think of; kernel options, stripped xorg.conf settings, etc.; hours and hours spent on it. 

I even wiped/rebuilt the whole workstation OS from scratch.

I get a flash of the logon box and then it locks the machine hard with an oversized cusor off center.

I've got a ATI Radeon HD4870 running ~amd64 gentoo-sources-2.6.27-r7.

The end of my Xorg.0.log looks like this.

Backtrace:

0: /usr/bin/X(xorg_backtrace+0x26) [0x4e8966]

1: /usr/bin/X(xf86SigHandler+0x39) [0x477749]

2: /lib/libc.so.6 [0x7f6a17f7d280]

3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so(atiddxDisplayShadowIsShadowPixmap+0x22) [0x7f6a16e987b2]

4: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//glesx.so [0x7f6a1410afa3]

5: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libxaa.so(XAAComposite+0x1a5) [0x7f6a160dc755]

6: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libxaa.so [0x7f6a160f9c4d]

7: /usr/bin/X [0x528728]

8: /usr/bin/X(miGlyphs+0x5a7) [0x50e7b7]

9: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libxaa.so(XAAGlyphs+0x1f8) [0x7f6a160dba58]

10: /usr/bin/X [0x528a41]

11: /usr/bin/X [0x5199c4]

12: /usr/bin/X(Dispatch+0x364) [0x44a484]

13: /usr/bin/X(main+0x45d) [0x43130d]

14: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xe6) [0x7f6a17f695b6]

15: /usr/bin/X [0x4306f9]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

I'd LOVE to hear a solution.

Here's my xorg.conf:

Section "ServerLayout"

	Identifier     "Server Layout"

	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/freefont-ttf/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/freefonts/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/kochi-substitute/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/lfpfonts-fix/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/lfpfonts-var/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/liberation-fonts/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/intlfonts/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier   "Monitor0"

	Option	    "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier   "Monitor1"

	Option	    "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device" 

	Identifier  "ATI Radeon HD4870 Graphics Adapter"

       ## Driver / Performance Options

       Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

       ### Set to 1 - better , set to 2 for compability, and 0 for basic

	Driver      "radeonhd"

#	Driver      "fglrx"

#	Option	    "DRI" "off"

	Option      "AccelMethod"  "exa"

	Option	    "UseFastTLS" "1"

       ### Experimental 

	Option	    "TexturedVideo" "on"

	Option	    "Textured2D" "on"

	Option	    "TexturedXRender" "on"

	Option	    "BackingStore" "on"

       ### forced turned off so TextureVideo is used

	Option	    "VideoOverlay" "Off"

	Option	    "OpenGLOverlay" "Off"

	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "Screen0"

	Device     "ATI Radeon HD4870 Graphics Adapter"

	Monitor    "Monitor0"

	DefaultDepth     24

	SubSection "Display"

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

	Mode         0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

	Option	    "Composite" "enable"

	Option	    "RENDER" "On"

	Option	    "XVideo" "On"

EndSection

----------

## mstamat

hmmm....

libxaa is mentioned in both mine and thezog's backtrace. I would like to try to set:

```

Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "false" 

```

and see if it works. However I won't be able to do it for the next 10 days  :Smile: 

If somebody tries it/has already tried it, I'd love to know the results.

----------

## DaggyStyle

I had similar problem, but without the backtrack, I've solved it by adding 

        Option  "AllowEmptyInput"       "False"

to the serverlayout section.

----------

